# Brand new gun problems: Ruger P95



## bigsteve

Hi everyone I'm new to this site but wanted some advise . I went shooting today with my dad and ran into some problems . I currently have a glock23 .40, a smith and wesson m&p .45, and a ruger blackhawk .357 so I am in no means partial to anything . My dad just bought a ruger p95 9mm so we'd have something to do together and now we do , try to figure out why his brand new gun wont eject half the time and stovepipes very often . Any thoughts or advise would be appreciated


----------



## VAMarine

If your dad is a new pistol shooter he may be limp wristing the gun.


----------



## bigsteve

he is fairly ne but my brother and I both shot the gun and it would screw up every few rounds


----------



## bruce333

What brand of ammo are you using?

and

Did he clean and lube it?


----------



## Tucker

Quite a while back, I had my .380 cough one out of a certain magazine. When I was taking my CCW exam, I was glad it happened because my instructor got to look at my gun. He pointed to the location of where the bullet goes into the hole and there was a mark there. My gun is always clean and I never had any problems with it, just with one magazine. Anyway, my instructor offered three solutions...file that seemingly rough edge where the bullet goes in the barrel. He also mentioned the slide might be defective. My husband piled the entrance to the hole, then bought a new slide. I haven't had a problem since. Or go to a gun machinist if you can find one in your area and have him looked at it.


----------



## PhilR.

It could be too dirty or too dry. Or, it could be that the recoil spring is too firm, and causing a short cycling of the slide.

If you are confident that the pistol is properly cleaned and lubed, then try a softer recoil spring from Wolff.

Of course the above is assuming that you are shooting factory loads. If not, then all bets are off.....


----------



## bigsteve

I brought the gun home with me inspected everything with no visual problems and cleaned the gun. What are you guys using to lube them and what and how are you lubing them? maybe i'm doing something incorrectly .


----------



## DJ Niner

What brand/bullet weight of ammunition were you using? If more than one, list them all.

Cleaning and lubrication should be done according to the instructions in the owner's manual, available for free from Ruger; or, you can download it here (select Pistol Instruction Manuals and click Show All, then find the model on the list):

http://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory.html#

Make sure you download the manual for the correct model series; check the side of the weapon for the exact model number. The manual I checked for the current P95 does not specify any particular type of oil, so any gun oil or light machine oil should work just fine. The manual cautions against over-lubricating the pistol, so don't overdo it, and make sure you clean any excess lube out of the barrel and chamber before firing.


----------



## Eric

I bought a P95 last summer. I've got close to 2000 rounds through it now. I've not had an issue with it no matter what I shoot. Even put a box of Brown Bear through it fine - although I wasn't impressed and won't be buying any more of that. I've run PMC, Remington, Federal, Winchester white-box from Wally World, and Fiocchi through it. All with no problems. Not one mis-feed.

I'd send that one back to Ruger. There is something not right there. Should be under warranty if it is new.


----------



## bigsteve

all we had was remington in the green box but not sure of the load . After I cleaned the gun he called me and put fifteen rounds through it with no problems but i'm going to get more tonight and see if its really ok . Ive read real good reviews about this gun for the price so i'd rather not have to deal with sending it back but thanks for the help


----------



## dosborn

The P Series are great shooters. I have a P89DC and have never encountered this problem. I agree with the above posts that it probably needed cleaned/lubed.

Also, there is no reason to change the spring (especially to an aftermaket) in a new Ruger unless it's broken or badly bent.


----------



## PhilR.

dosborn said:


> Also, there is no reason to change the spring (especially to an aftermaket) in a new Ruger unless it's broken or badly bent.


:anim_lol:

Don't shoot semi-auto's much, do ya?

Don't worry - you don't have to answer - it's a rhetorical question. Obviously you don't have much experience with them, because if you did, you would know that:

a. improper spring #'s will affect the cycling of the slide.
b. semi's can and do come straight from the factory with springs that turn out to be of incorrect poundage.


----------



## dosborn

PhilR. said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> Don't shoot semi-auto's much, do ya?
> 
> Don't worry - you don't have to answer - it's a rhetorical question. Obviously you don't have much experience with them, because if you did, you would know that:
> 
> a. improper spring #'s will affect the cycling of the slide.
> b. semi's can and do come straight from the factory with springs that turn out to be of incorrect poundage.


An improper spring would have an affect, but I think it's pretty rare to have the wrong recoil spring from the factory. Not to say it doesn't happen, just rare.

Im sure I don't shoot as much as you, but enough to have invested in a reloader.


----------



## PhilR.

dosborn said:


> An improper spring would have an affect, but I think it's pretty rare to have the wrong recoil spring from the factory. Not to say it doesn't happen, just rare.


I would very much agree in that it's very rare to have an incorrect, out of spec, or faulty spring from the factory, but it does indeed happen. It's only happened once to me, but once is more than never.

I would bet that in this particular case, that less than desireable cleaning and lubrication is the culprit. But it's not the only reason why one gets stovepipes....


----------



## jimmy

Tell us more after you shoot it after cleaning. As for lube I use "Tetra Gun" lubricant.. It is the best so far and works for all my guns (including my recently acquired Ruger P89DC - by the way I love that gun for its price, unbeleivably accurate and so affordable)


----------



## bigsteve

So this afternoon I shot the gun again after cleaning and it shot 40 rounds flawlessly with filthy blazer bullets my dad bought . At this point I'm fairly convinced it was overlubed from the factory and learned a lesson on shooting a new gun. Thanks for the input from everyone and w'ell see if its ok sooner or later.


----------



## dosborn

bigsteve said:


> So this afternoon I shot the gun again after cleaning and it shot 40 rounds flawlessly with filthy blazer bullets my dad bought . At this point I'm fairly convinced it was overlubed from the factory and learned a lesson on shooting a new gun. Thanks for the input from everyone and w'ell see if its ok sooner or later.


Great to hear!! It's always a good idea to clean and relube a new gun before you shoot it. Allthough, I have heard some people say the copper colored grease in a Glock (from the factory - NIB) is there for the break-in period and not to clean before you shoot it for the first time. I cleaned mine though and experienced no problems.


----------



## flatline74

:numbchuck:


bigsteve said:


> So this afternoon I shot the gun again after cleaning and it shot 40 rounds flawlessly with filthy blazer bullets my dad bought . At this point I'm fairly convinced it was overlubed from the factory and learned a lesson on shooting a new gun. Thanks for the input from everyone and w'ell see if its ok sooner or later.


Have you shot anymore rounds? I just bought one, its my first brand new hand-gun, I had problems with about 30 out of 100 shots. I have yet to shoot anymore rounds since I cleaned it, I hope that does the trick.

I know I am gonna love the gun if I can get it to shoot off with no problems.


----------



## dosborn

flatline74 said:


> :numbchuck:
> 
> Have you shot anymore rounds? I just bought one, its my first brand new hand-gun, I had problems with about 30 out of 100 shots. I have yet to shoot anymore rounds since I cleaned it, I hope that does the trick.
> 
> I know I am gonna love the gun if I can get it to shoot off with no problems.


Did you clean/lube it before you shot your new gun?


----------



## flatline74

No, but I am looking forward to trying it out again after a cleaning.


----------



## dosborn

Please keep us posted!:smt023


----------



## wrc

Rugers are like that. I just got a P95 and we just cleaned the barrel to make sure there was no junk in the barrel. It failed to feed a number of times. Got home and fully cleaned the gun by removing all the lubrication from the factory (Gun Scrubber). Applied Break Free and in some places grease. Continued the break in with another 200 rounds. No issues. Got a little spoiled with just being able to take a Glock out of the box and shoot with no issues.


----------



## gahorn

WARNING! Do NOT use Gun Scrubber (or any other aerosol) on a polymer framed gun like many P-series Rugers. Gun Scrubber does make a special aerosol for plastic guns... but be careful using just anything on polymers.


----------



## flatline74

After cleaning, shot 50 rounds of Winchester 115gr FMJ and it shot flawlessly, no problems at all, clicking them off as fast as I could! Loving the P95 now!


----------



## dosborn

gahorn said:


> WARNING! Do NOT use Gun Scrubber (or any other aerosol) on a polymer framed gun like many P-series Rugers. Gun Scrubber does make a special aerosol for plastic guns... but be careful using just anything on polymers.


When did Ruger start making the P-Series with a polymer frame? All I have seen are alloy/metal. Used Gunscrubber with no problems. The grips might not hold up if they are soaked.

EDIT TO ADD: By golly, they do make them polymer framed.


----------



## BULLMACK45

*p-95*



bigsteve said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this site but wanted some advise . I went shooting today with my dad and ran into some problems . I currently have a glock23 .40, a smith and wesson m&p .45, and a ruger blackhawk .357 so I am in no means partial to anything . My dad just bought a ruger p95 9mm so we'd have something to do together and now we do , try to figure out why his brand new gun wont eject half the time and stovepipes very often . Any thoughts or advise would be appreciated


My son bought a used KP95DC. It jammed & would't cycle properly. I found out ithad an aftermarket magazine.(no RUGER on the bottom.) We took it to the gun store where he bought it & traded the magazine for a Ruger mag. Took it home & gave it a thorough cleaning. It has performed faultless for around 1000 rounds. Good magazines & clean autos make a big difference.. JBR


----------



## mikld

FWIW, Every gun I get (new or used) get an overnight soak in my mix (50/50 mineral spirits/Marvels Mystery Oil) before I shoot it. New guns usually come with a heavy rust preventative type oil and you never know what has been used on a not so new gun. I've seen metal chips/shavings come out of brand new from the factory guns. So, for me, the first shots from a new to me gun are always from a clean gun...


----------



## mtn.shooter

Not an expert here, but I just brought my brand new P95 home, cleaned it with Hoppes and a Wal-Mart cleaning kit...real good. I have fired about 250 rounds of WWB 115 gr. and about 50 rounds of RWS 125 gr. without a single hiccup. I am waiting for some 147 grain as I hear they shoot really well from this weapon.


----------



## BULLMACK45

*Ruger P-95.*

I shoot Wally 147 gr hollowpoints. Shoot to POA. Tried 6 brands before I chose 147. My sons P-95 shoots 115/124 to POA. Experiment with several brands,weights. No failure to feed or fire about 2000 rounds with clean guns & correct magazines. JBR


----------



## jrhatcher

Not wanting to bring superstition into play but if my p95 ever failed me on even one single round I would probably collapse from shear utter shock and disbelief and pinch myself to be sure I wasnt having some random self doubt nightmare in which ruger customer service would prob foot the bill for psyc evaluation for even letting such a thing cross my mind. Dont take your gun to a Machine shop when its backed with such a proactive and knowledgeable service department. They enjoy earning thier salary and though I do have other brands of weapon, there is no doubt which one will step up to the perveribial plate if and when the time comes. If anyone doesnt share that confidence, hit a rental range for a quick reminder. Never a bad idea to jogg the ole noggin occasionally with some old fashion appreciation of steadfast quality. If your not a frequent shooter this simple excersize might just distinguish life and death.


----------

